# Washington/Hancock Field Reports 2015/16



## jtomczak (Aug 3, 2015)

The Season will be open before we know it! 

Let's fire up this thread again ladies and gents.

Justin


----------



## imkevdog (Aug 25, 2015)

went last weekend everything mowed ,will disc on labor day weekend


----------



## jtomczak (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice! Anyone got trail cam pics?

I haven't had time to get mine up.


----------



## josef2424 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just put three trail cams out the weekend of the 15th. One over an ol' trusty mineral lick and the other two in locations we haven't patterned, so I might learn something-might not . I'll be back this weekend to check 'em. I'm trying to find a hitch receiver for my yamaha grizzly so I can pull a dirt hog and make some food plots this weekend. I wanna pick up a boss buck feeder to try to stop feeding all the coons that live in our trough feeders. I also gotta check all the fixed stand straps, cut more lanes, and clear up the trails. We had a ton of trees fall over the last two years because of storms. I'll be at the property emitting the nonstop chainsaw noise pollution . Fun fun fun.


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 27, 2015)

Took all mine out. Got the call and the loggers start soon , supposed to be done at the end of October.


----------



## josef2424 (Sep 9, 2015)

caught these boys coming through. I hope they make it through the season though. They look young.


----------



## thaney10 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Hancock*

This buck is slicked out.  Probably already tearing up trees. Date is accurate on photo.


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 12, 2015)

I was up over labor day weekend and found rubs ,also planted ,keep on raining please


----------



## shotgun01 (Sep 13, 2015)

The East side of Hancock got around four inches of rain last week. I had smoothed my food plots, but waited to plant this weekend. I'm glad I did, as there were serious ruts in several of the plots. Had to run back through them before spreading seed.


----------



## caldwd1 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Hancock*

We got these a few weeks ago coming to muscadines.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Sep 20, 2015)

Have property off of the Hancock/Washington county line.  Acorns dropping and have a bear on the trail camera.


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 22, 2015)

Heard we got some rain around Linton this morning. Good news!


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 22, 2015)

half inch between 3am and 9 am, nice slow rain


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 25, 2015)

More rain reported last night! Good news folks.


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 30, 2015)

Hearing it's beautiful down there and the food plots are coming in nicely due to the rain!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2015)

Been getting rain everyday for 'bout a week, persimmons dropping, live oaks raining acorns.


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 12, 2015)

Saw a bunch of does over the weekend. Had good rain on Saturday.


----------



## caldwd1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hearing our plots came in nicely.  Heading to camp after work with my two kids...hope to have a good report next week.


----------



## imkevdog (Oct 16, 2015)

same here ,wife and I  heading up tonight. Missed all of bow and black powder. Good luck everybody


----------



## reflexman (Oct 18, 2015)

it was on yesterday in outskirts of Wrightsville my brother got a nice 9 pt saw 5 other bucks on property n saw 2 more on way to riddlevile prossesor I couldn't go last minute mother inlaw was in hospital we don't get a lot of activity til around Halloween usually


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Oct 18, 2015)

I was out Thursday and Friday in north Hancock and had deer all over me including an 8 or 10 point that chased a doe past me without stopping to offer a shot. I saw a number of other does that acted totally normal including one still with her fawns.


----------



## screedee (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone been doing any good?  Headed to Deep Step this weekend, will report back.


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 22, 2015)

Heading out tomorrow. Last weekend saw a lot of does and young deer. No rut activity and no mature bucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2015)

screedee said:


> Anyone been doing any good?  Headed to Deep Step this weekend, will report back.





Have seen 3 different bucks on old 85, 2 young 8ptrs and one HUGE buck with 12-14 pts.  All at night going back and forth from Buffalo China to Deepstep.


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 26, 2015)

Saw a bunch of young deer this weekend. 

Sunday night a big 3-4 year old 8 came out and I missed him. 

Still not sure how, still down in the dumps about it. Fingers crossed that he'll come back out.

Food plots look great and no signs of the rut (yet).


----------



## Deer Tic (Oct 26, 2015)

reflexman said:


> it was on yesterday in outskirts of Wrightsville my brother got a nice 9 pt saw 5 other bucks on property n saw 2 more on way to riddlevile prossesor I couldn't go last minute mother inlaw was in hospital we don't get a lot of activity til around Halloween usually



Hey reflex, was that processor in Riddleville called Harry and Renny? What'd you think of the place? They do Summer sausage or snack stick and vacuum pack by any chance?


----------



## screedee (Oct 26, 2015)

Saw a pretty good bit of deer this weekend, no rutting activity.  It was freaking hot.  Oh, and saw tons of skeeters!  Deepstep.


----------



## reflexman (Oct 26, 2015)

nice place good people ye weve got lots of sausage from them don't know bout snack sticks call em they will help if they can


----------



## caldwd1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Saw a button buck, doe and young 8 pt Saturday evening.  Button buck Sunday morning.


----------



## imkevdog (Nov 1, 2015)

got this 9 point 10/26 following a doe, all weekend seen plenty of deer , nothing chasing until he came behind a doe


----------



## jtomczak (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice one! Saw two young bucks starting to Chase Saturday night. Nothing mature.


----------



## TexanHunter (Nov 2, 2015)

Im hoping the rain will hold off this weekend. No big boys on the move yet in Waco?


----------



## jtomczak (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## jtomczak (Nov 10, 2015)

Wed - Sat was dead, about as bad as I've ever experienced.

Sunday though the weather was terrible deer were cruising all over. Maybe this weekend will be good.


----------

